# Table Saw Sled



## Icer (Mar 16, 2012)

Well I went a did it , been checking out all the table saw sleds here and on the net and figured I'd do a test sled to see if I want to make a good one soon .

Well it's kind of made out of junk stuff I was going to throw out but the thing is very accurate for a test peice , I'm accually pleased with the darn thing . LOL

Now there is another thing om the todo list for the garage .  figures LOL

Keith


----------



## JediMario (Feb 10, 2013)

I getting ready to build my first table saw sled. I am going for Stumpy's mini sled.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

They don't need to be fancy to be accurate 

Here is one I made out of stuff scrounged out of a dumpster - and it looks like it:










It may be ugly, but I've used the snot out of it for years, and it's dead nuts accurate.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

May not be the prettiest girl at the ball, but she will turn a head or two.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 27, 2016)

this is on my to do list!


----------



## JayCee123 (Apr 22, 2016)

TS sled … one of the most useful shop aides you'll ever make and use.
Like others already said don't need to be fancy just need to be dialed in for accuracy. Many methods used to achieve this accuracy are shown on U tube. My favorite is the "4-Cut Method," sometimes referred to as the "5-Cut Method" ... easy to perform and very accurate.


----------



## gerrym526 (Dec 22, 2007)

My suggestion is to build at least 3 different sizes of table saw sleds. Mine allow me to cut everything from sides for small wooden boxes to cabinet carcass sides. They're easy to build, and as shown here, help you use wood scraps you have lying around the shop productively.
Based on what your current projects are, you'll figure out the dimensions you need for the 3 sizes.


----------

